# من فضلكم طريقة التصبن الساخن



## khadijakhadija (23 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

من فضلكم اريد طريقة التصبن الساخن وانا ما زلت مبتدئة في البارد وجزاكم الله خيرا
زايضا اريد رقم تصبن زيت القلي المستعمل وكيفية اعادة تدويره وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khadijakhadija (24 يونيو 2016)

:87:


----------



## وضاحة (28 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم 
انا ايضا جديدة في موضوع الصابون ...
ولكن الحمد لله أنتجت تقريبا 7 باتشات صابون بالتقنيات الباردة والحارة.... ياريت تتواصلي معاي عالخاص ....شكرا


----------



## khadijakhadija (20 يوليو 2016)

شكرا احتي وضاحة سوف اتواصل معك ولكن ليس لدي الحق في ارسال الرسائل على الخاص


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (24 سبتمبر 2016)

ما الهدف من التواجد في المنتدى اذا كان التواصل دائما عى الخاص؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


----------

